
Profs: you should use JavaScript to teach Computer Science - jessaustin
http://blog.erratasec.com/2017/01/profs-you-should-use-javascript-to.html
======
anthk
>"Python isn't used in the real world, it's far down the list of languages
programmers will use professionally.

Buahahha. And JS is used "professionaly". Hahahahahhaa.

Check numpy, you uneducated kit.

>it's got great library support for things like graphics, machine learning,
robotics, cryptography, networking, databases, and so on.

Just 4 examples: Scapy, numpy, youtube-dl, py-crypto, uncountable bindings to
any sql server, SageMath. Your turn.

------
bootload
_" Python isn't used in the real world, it's far down the list of languages
programmers will use professionally. Python is primarily a middleware
language, with neither apps nor services written in it."_

Good idea for learning JS. Above statement, BS alert.

------
nafizh
>"Java is a fine language, but there's a problem with it: it's fundamentally
controlled by a single company, Oracle."

And MATLAB is not?

